# Snapper I524



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello, I was just given my first snowblower an I524. I can not find a parts list anywhere. I'm not sure if there is a different model number I need to look at or if anyone has any links. Thanks!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Snapper I5242E Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com
Welcome HH to the forum.
Think this might be the list you need. Hope this helps. MH


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

HoldingHeavy said:


> Hello, I was just given my first snowblower an I524. I can not find a parts list anywhere. I'm not sure if there is a different model number I need to look at or if anyone has any links. Thanks!


Exactly what I needed thank you so much! I'm going to try to keep this old guy going as long as possible.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms...


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Had a chance to get a good look at my blower and I see why it was given to me for free! Lol. Poor thing has been rode hard and put away wet.... A few welds, parts and prayers and I hope to have it in presentable condition.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello HH, welcome to *SBF!!* good luck with your snapper project


----------

